# Mythbusters special on November 9th



## Krellion (May 17, 2002)

Mythbusters is doing another "Dirty Dozen" special tomorrow evening titled "Location, Location, Location" that will not be caught by regular season passes.


----------



## djwilso (Dec 23, 2006)

Thank you for the heads-up! :up:


----------



## E94Allen (Oct 16, 2005)

My Dirty Dozen SP picked this up fine. It has own SP not regular SP. You might want to set the SP for Dirty Dozen specials.


----------



## Krellion (May 17, 2002)

I actually just did that. 

Back when the first one aired ("Planes, Trains, and Automobiles"?), I didn't realize that it was going to be a series of specials.


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

Whoa. Weird. We Canadians are usually months or seasons behind on Mythbusters, yet this episode just aired Nov 6. TiVo didn't catch it (*shrug*), but I did and hit record just in time.


----------



## dbranco (Nov 20, 2003)

djwilso said:


> Thank you for the heads-up! :up:


yes, thanks!!!


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Missed it. 
Anyone know when it repeats?


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

My Mythbusters SP picked it up just fine.


----------



## Krellion (May 17, 2002)

I found yesterday evening that the episode's information had been changed to have it fall under the regular Mythbusters season pass.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Krellion said:


> I found yesterday evening that the episode's information had been changed to have it fall under the regular Mythbusters season pass.


Too little, too late.


----------



## djwilso (Dec 23, 2006)

morac said:


> Too little, too late.


Well, luckily the episode will probably re-air, so if that is the case, then it's not too late to record it.

Also, I did set up a Season Pass for the "Dirty Dozen" variant, so hopefully that one will pick up any future airings with the different name.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

djwilso said:


> Well, luckily the episode will probably re-air, so if that is the case, then it's not too late to record it.
> 
> Also, I did set up a Season Pass for the "Dirty Dozen" variant, so hopefully that one will pick up any future airings with the different name.


I don't think it will re-air and specials apparently aren't available via Amazon or iTunes. There are other ways of getting it though.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

My Season Pass ended up picking this up today as a repeat (despite my SP being set only for "new"). Better late than never I guess.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

morac said:


> My Season Pass ended up picking this up today as a repeat (despite my SP being set only for "new"). Better late than never I guess.


That's within 28 days, which is what Tivo uses to determine "new". (From what everyone has said, I don't remember if this has been officially stated by Tivo.)


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Are they going to show the episode (must be still in the making) where the cannon shot hits someone's house?


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

sieglinde said:


> Are they going to show the episode (must be still in the making) where the cannon shot hits someone's house?


They shoot these way in advance.

Kari was still very pregnant on the show for about 6 months after her baby was born, maybe more.

That episode most likely isn't set to air till next summer, if not later.
According to one news report I saw, filming has been shut down pending a thorough investigation.

phox


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 1, 2007)

sieglinde said:


> Are they going to show the episode (must be still in the making) where the cannon shot hits someone's house?


They probably will decide to air the episode, but they won't show the out-of-control shot.

As you might imagine, this made all the local news shows in the SF bay area. Last night we got to see Adam, Jamie & co. making a house call to apolgize to the homeowner.

Investigations are still ongoing, and the range remains shut down for now. The Mythbusters crew stated they'll be using a different range for this kind of stunt in the future - one a lot further away from a residential area.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

[email protected] said:


> They probably will decide to air the episode, but they won't show the out-of-control shot.
> 
> As you might imagine, this made all the local news shows in the SF bay area. Last night we got to see Adam, Jamie & co. making a house call to apolgize to the homeowner.
> 
> Investigations are still ongoing, and the range remains shut down for now. The Mythbusters crew stated they'll be using a different range for this kind of stunt in the future - one a lot further away from a residential area.


Yep. I was surprised nobody posted the story sooner. I thought people would be making a huge deal out of it. I'm curious to know exactly what happened myself... Whatever Cannon that was, it was a good one. Can't wait to see the episode.

Im just glad nobody was hurt. From the looks of that house, that projectile could easily have taken somebody's head off.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> They probably will decide to air the episode, but they won't show the out-of-control shot.


I don't see why they shouldn't. If they're going to continue with the "don't try this at home" mantra, showing this shot would be a good exaxmple of why you shouldn't try these things at home.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Jeeters said:


> I don't see why they shouldn't. If they're going to continue with the "don't try this at home" mantra, showing this shot would be a good exaxmple of why you shouldn't try these things at home.


Oh I think they'll show it. The only way they won't is if the homeowner files a lawsuit against them or some other legal matters are pending. It's just too damn good and it's exactly the kind of thing that makes the show great.

Hopefully they won't get sued. I had no idea that Alameda Airforce Base was so close to civilian housing. It sure doesn't look that way on the show.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

bareyb said:


> Oh I think they'll show it. The only way they won't is if the homeowner files a lawsuit against them or some other legal matters are pending. It's just too damn good and it's exactly the kind of thing that makes the show great.
> 
> Hopefully they won't get sued. I had no idea that Alameda Airforce Base was so close to civilian housing. It sure doesn't look that way on the show.


Adam already tweeted that the episode won't show the mishap since it wouldn't be right to do so.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

morac said:


> Adam already tweeted that the episode won't show the mishap since it wouldn't be right to do so.


Ugh. Well that sucks. Damn ethics... :down: 

ETA: I also bet their Lawyer advised them against it...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 1, 2007)

Jeeters said:


> I don't see why they shouldn't.


I didn't say they shouldn't - I said they wouldn't.

As this information came directly from the Mythbusters themselves, talking to a TV news reporter, it's pretty close to definitive.


----------



## davel.usa (Aug 13, 2007)

When is the one with the cannon ball that went in the house gonna be on?


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

Didn't the mythbusters have a special location like say... a runway ... to test cannons?


----------



## tiassa (Jul 2, 2008)

Worf said:


> Didn't the mythbusters have a special location like say... a runway ... to test cannons?


They do a lot of explosives (like this stunt) testing at the Alameda County Sheriff's Bomb Range. I'm kind of surprised that anything they did was able to "leave the confines" of the Bomb Range, and that there are residences close enough to be hit (although given the population density of Alameda County, I'm not totally shocked).


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

A bomb range is not an artillery range. Bombs go boom and within limits of the bomb, debris isn't scattered all that far. Artillery flies through the air and tends to require more space.

It's why cannons were tested on the long abandoned runway because things can fly.

Heck, they tested the duct-tape and wood cannons. And Jamie still hasn't found his cannonball.


----------

